# Ein herrlicher Abend am Strand von Weißenhaus



## Fischbox (28. Mai 2003)

Moin!!#h 

Gestern hat mich ganz urplötzlich wieder ein unerklärbarer Angeltrieb gequält, und da ich heute frei habe, habe ich mich ins Auto gesetzt und bin an den Strand bei Weißenhaus gedüst, in der Hoffnung meine erste Mefo zu landen. Das hat leider so nicht hingehauen, aber ich konnte bis 2 Uhr in der Nacht ca. 15 Dorsche (hab mich irgendwann verzählt) erbeuten, von denen ich 5 mitgenommen habe. Die lagen im Größenbereich zwischen 40 und 50 cm, der Rest war doch deutlich kleiner. Hatte noch tierisch viele Aussteiger was mich ein wenig verwundert, denn meine Drillinge waren neu und absolut messerscharf. 

Das allergeilste an dem gestrigen Abend war aber das Wetter. Ganz wenig Wind von vorne und sternenklarer Himmel. 

Zu dem Sonnenuntergang sag ich einfach mal gar nix!!!! :l 

Arme Nichtangler und alle die nicht dabei waren!!!!


:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Mai 2003)

Geniale Bilder #6! 
Wie es aussieht ist da aber sehr wenig Wasser? Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Fischbox (28. Mai 2003)

Jau, da hat einiges an Wasser gefehlt, und es hat wegen der Algen an einigen Ecken auch nicht so doll gerochen . Aber das  habe ich leider  nicht mit aufs Foto bekommen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Mai 2003)

:m  super Bilder Fischbox...ich werde jetzt gleich die Hühner satteln und aufbrechen.... hoffe mal, daß es ähnlich lauschig sein wird :q


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Mai 2003)

@ DD : Wohin willst Du ?
Ich will auch gleich los !


----------



## eddy (28. Mai 2003)

@fischbox <IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>

Ich war auch gestern am Strand,aber ca.6km weiter östlich(DD).

Habe aber vom BB nur 4 Fische mitnehmen können <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/nixweiss.gif" border=0>

Mußte gegen 19:00 Uhr wieder los <IMG alt=Ärgerlich src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/frown.gif" border=0>

gruß eddy


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

Bin gerade zurück!
7 Dorsche, 4 mitgenommen!


----------



## Klausi (29. Mai 2003)

:l Schöne Bilder:l


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Glückwunsch allen Fängern!
"Beliebt und überlaufen" hin oder her.. der Strand von WH hat einfach schon was.
Habe gestern Brodten befischt in der Hoffnung auf Abenddorsch...NICHTS!
Also die Strecke nach WH lohnt sich doch immer wieder!
Vor allem, weil es bald ein geheimer BOARDIE-Treffpunkt zu sein scheint ;-)

Vielleicht bis bald in WH, würde mich freuen,
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

> Wohin willst Du ?


 ...schade Mario....etwas zu spät gepostet...oder ich habe zu früh abgeschaltet :q 
Ich war bis vor einer Stunde in DD.....
geiler Sonnenuntergang....ähnlich wie in WH




jetzt bin ich todmüde und meine rechte Schulter scheint genervt zu sein, dass ich nur noch die Fliegenrute schwinge....so in etwa....





....eigentlich sollte da ein besseres Bild entstehen, aber der Selbstauslöser war zu fix :q 
Ach ja...gefangen habe ich auch.... bis gegen halb drei ca. 30 Dorsche....oder besser "Dorschbabies"...ich habe nur vier mitgenommen, die so um und bei 45 cm lagen... kleiner Mittagssnack für morgen....äähhh ... heute.... Mefos sind gesprungen, aber liessen sich leider nicht überzeugen......:c 
Am Sonntag gehts wieder hoch.... Mal schauen, was dann geht....


----------



## Fischbox (29. Mai 2003)

Moin (Gäääääähn) !

Donnerwetter, Ihr seid aber echt fix mit Eurer Berichterstattung #6 und bis auf Theactor(was hast Du dem Angelgott getan?) auch ziemlich erfolgreich gewesen.

@ Dorschdiggler



> ....eigentlich sollte da ein besseres Bild entstehen, aber der Selbstauslöser war zu fix



...was Du da abgeliefert hast ist wirklich die absolute Frechheit#d  #6!!!
Das hilft dann wohl alles nix, wir dürfen nur noch gemeinsam losziehen, damit das mit den Fotos besser klappt!!
Obwohl ich finde die eigentlich schon gigantisch gut.

Haben Eure Dorsch eigentlich auch so dicht am Ufer gebissen? Bei mir waren das keine 20 Meter Entfernung!!


----------



## JonasH (29. Mai 2003)

WAUUUUUUUUUUU:k 
MAnno, will auch endlich nen ANgelschein haben, und dann an so traumhaften Orten ANgeln!!!!!!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

@ Dorschdigger:
Ich war auch in DD !?
Warst Du Rechts?

Den Sonnenuntergang durfte ich auch erleben :


----------



## Hornpieper (29. Mai 2003)

@ Mario und Dorschdiggler:            Traumhaft schöne Fotos!!!#6 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

na prima mario...sind wir uns wohl direkt vorbeigelaufen denke ich.... ich war links.....aber dein auto stand nicht auf dem parkplatz.....beim nächste mal klappts dann aber :q 


Ich hab nochmal zwei Bilderchen angehängt.....

SO SIEHT EIN GUTER KÖDER VOR DEM FISCHEN AUS:





UND SO DANACH......ABER NUR WENN'S EIN GUTER KÖDER WAR :q


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

Ups, da hab ich links und rechts dureinander gebracht!
Ich war RECHTS! Kein Wunder also das Du mein Auto nicht gesehen hast.
Ich hab übringends nicht mehr den ollen Kadett den Du noch vom "Eisangeln" kennst.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

Ach übringends : Du solltest deine Haken wechseln! Auf dem ersten Bild ist ja schon `ne Menge Rost zu erkennen.
Einen Wiederhaken kann ich dafür aber nicht sehen, Du fischt doch nicht etwa Schonhaken?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

hab gerade nochal geschaut...hast Recht...leicht angerostet das Teil....  
Ich sollte die Haken lieber nicht Nass wieder einpacken.... 
Und Widerhaken sind sehr klein...vielleicht auch nur schlecht geknipst :q 
Das mit dem Rost werde ich gleich ändern...klein wenig schleifen und gut.....Erstmal....
Die nächste Ladung (wenn alle verbraucht sind) wird dann bessere Qualität haben...versprochen:m


----------



## Ace (29. Mai 2003)

einfach geile Fotos ihr zwei...ich muss mich auch nochmal mit der Fliegenpeitsche an den Strand machen und n büschen üben.

@Mario
hüll dich nicht in schweigen was hast du gefangen???

@Vossi
geile Fliege auf so eine ähnliche habe ich auf Fyn auch einen Dorsch nach dem anderen erwischt...aber nur kleine :c 
<img src="http://www.m-b-meeresfischen.de/ausruestung/fliegenfischen_7.jpg" alt="" border="2" width="450">


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

wird schon noch Ace..... komm einfach bald wieder hoch.... und die Fliegen sind einfach gut...vor Allem schnell und leicht zu binden.... :q


----------



## Ace (29. Mai 2003)

werd mir Mühe geben Vossi...aber selbst son 30ér Dörschlein hat meine Greys schon ganz schön krumm gemacht:z


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

> klein wenig schleifen und gut


Die Gefahr ist nicht eine evtl. stumpfe Spitze.
Der Haken rostet auch (gerade) unter der Wicklung. Wird er dann spröde kann er brechen! Sollte das dann gerade bei einer großen Mefo passieren wäre das schon ärgerlich.
Du solltest vieleicht mal eine Fliege opfern und einen "Bruchtest" machen.


@ Ace : Mein Fang? Wer lesen kann ist entscheidend im Vorteil!

ich war übringends mit der Spinnrute los (Schande über mich!).


----------



## Ace (29. Mai 2003)

@Mario


> Bin gerade zurück! 7 Dorsche 4 mitgenommen



Du darfst mich ab sofort Blindfisch nennen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

...hast Rech Mario.... da ich aber bisher keine Fliege öfter als zweimal gefischt habe (weil dann zerfleddert) wird das Problem hoffentlich nicht auftauchen....Ich mache das mit dem Test aber trotzdem mal.....


> war übringends mit der Spinnrute los


 ....
Bist Du krank ????

@ Blindfisch.......

mit welchem Köder fängt man eigentlich Blindfische :q


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

> mit welchem Köder fängt man eigentlich Blindfische


Nicht mit Aussagen über Fänge, die übersieht er!:q


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

:k


----------



## Ace (29. Mai 2003)

die beissen sehr gut an der sogenannten Blind-fly
die sieht so aus:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

und noch ein Klasse Bild Mario.....hoffentlich hast Du die Tierchen nicht zu Bindematerial verarbeitet :q 

Ace ... ich seh nix...... Bin ich blind ????


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2003)

Moin,

wirklich sehr schöne Bilder, da kann man richtig neidisch werden...

@theactor: schau mer mal ob kommenden Freitag was geht, vielleicht kann ich mich hier ja mal etwas früher losreißen und wir machen einen Kurztrip nach WH/DD.

@Dorschdiggler: na sooo schlimm ist´s doch nicht wenn man mit der Spinnrute los geht (findet einer, der bis vor kurzem nur mit Brandungsruten an den Strand gegangen ist)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (30. Mai 2003)

@mario 





> ich war übringends mit der Spinnrute los (Schande über mich!).




Deswegen muß man sich doch wirklich nicht schämen#d ! Ich bin immer mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, und es macht mir wirklick jedesmal 'nen Riesenspaß!!!   


Deine Fotos faszinieren mich übrigens noch ein wenig mehr als meine!! Geiles Farbenspiel, fast schon unnatürlich!!#6


@MichaelB

Ich will am nächsten Freitag auch wieder einen Kurztrip mit Kumpel Zausel (der letztens von mir angesprochene langhaarige Bombenleger) machen. Vielleicht können wir da verabreden, um gemeinsam ein paar Fischchens aus der Ostsee zupfen. Ich habe auch DD bzw. WH im Sinn!!! Schaun wir mal, oder??!:z :z


----------



## Hornpieper (30. Mai 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler                    Waren die Mefos in Fliegenwurfweite oder sollte ich die Sbirorute mitnehmen? Will heute Abend nach DD. Und ist viel Kraut im Wasser?       ;+ :s ;+ 

Björn


----------



## Jungmefoangler (30. Mai 2003)

da ist/war leider kraut ohne ende,musste es heute selsbst erleben


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: yo, schau mer mal, vorgemerkt ist der kommende Freitag schon!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: Freitag steht fest drin >> es sei den Berlin ruft...
Hmm--- wobei: was ist mit dem lieben Dorsch los? Im Moment kleine Beißflaute?...

Auch hier: Hammerbilder all überall...echt genial!

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2003)

...klar ist die Spinnrute geil...Aber bei Mario ist das eigentlich nicht der Normalfall :q 
Wann gehts denn am Freitag los....und wohin.... bin gerne in geselliger Runde dabei....
Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder mit 'ner Mefo.....:q 
Am Sonntag werde ich dann dem Zander und Aal mal auf die Schuppen rücken ..... wird mal wieder Zeit :m


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2003)

Hi,

hoffe, es kommt nichts dazwischen. Wohin ist, glaube ich, noch nicht klar. Habe auch nichts dagegen, mal Dazendorf kennenzulernen..

@Dorschdiggler...habe jetzt unlängst eine Wegbeschreibung erhalten... 

Fänds super!

Gruß,
actor,the


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2003)

..im moment steht dem nichts entgegegen....bin gerne wieder in DD..... Hauptsache es ist nicht so überlaufen wie am Samstag :q 
Aber sicher werden die Woche über noch  einige Kontakte hier stattfinden.... Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei :m


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

so wie´s ausschaut komme ich Freitag um 14Uhr hier (aus der Firma) weg und könnte gegen 15.30 / 16Uhr am Wasser sein. Gern auch Dazendorf...

@theactor: evl können wir uns wieder bei mir treffen und zusammen hoch düsen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: I'd appreciate it!
Klar ist auch ab eben, dass Freitag klappt, weil ich erst Sonntag (!) in die Pflicht berufen werde! 

Fein, dann kann ich wieder Deine Kurzen verschrecken  

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: sieh' mal! Noch habe ich zwar keine echten Angelbilder zu bieten..aber vom Prinzip her (nach Deinem Tipp) klappts:
(hier ein Bild von MichaelB auf der langen Strecke zum hinteren Ende des Weissenhäuser Strandes..  )






Thanx,
Sönke#h


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@theactor: ich wußte gar nicht das ich bei dem Marsch immer noch sooo gut ausgesehen habe :g 
Dann lass uns doch einfach sagen gegen 15Uhr bei mir #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

...ich auch nicht.. habe das Bild etwas geschönt  :q 

Gegenm 15 Uhr? Und wieder ein Freitag? Fein, dann mache ich mich gegen 9:15 auf die Socken :g 

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@theactor: na wenn das man reicht mit 9.15Uhr... 
Vielleicht sollte ich Dir Freitag mal eine image-gerechte Vorführung von "zügig vorwärts kommen" zuteil werden lasssen  :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

> dann kann ich wieder Deine Kurzen verschrecken


 <p>





> habe das Bild etwas geschönt


 <p>Habe ich die falschen Leute kennengelernt ;+ 
So wie Ihr hier postet, könnt' man meinen es mit richtigen Gruselgestalten zu tun zu haben :q ... Ich überlege mir das wohl besser nochmal


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: siga-siga, auch wenn theactor sich alle erdenkliche Mühe gegeben hatte, meine beiden Mädels wollten sich nicht so recht erschrecken lassen  
Und das das Bild geschönt werden mußte... auf dem Rückweg mit mal wieder ein paar zu vielen Klamotten konnte ich gar nicht besser aussehen (in meinem Alter), hatte ich die Strecke doch ein viertes Mal unter die Wathosenstiefel nehmen müssen nachdem ich Miramar vom Parkplatz abgeholt hatte.
Außerdem hatten wir uns ja erst zur Geisterstunde am Parkplatz getroffen und Du weißt ja: nachts sind alle Katzen grau...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (2. Juni 2003)

*Die Ostseeküste*

@MichaelB,

hab seit dreißig Jahren Dänemark gemacht. Kreuz und quer außer Bornholm. Auf Langeland hab ich schon seit 1972 nen Köttel geschissen. Zwischendurch mal Seeland. (Tot, die Küste oben).
Limfjord 3 Jahre. Tot. Außer im Mai, wenn man auf Hornhechte steht. Äro ist für MF-Freaks im März und im November, wenn die W.T. sich zwischen 10-12° hält der beste Platz. Fynen kann da nicht dran stinken. Und Äro ist auch gut für ne Ehescheidung. Oder Frust mit den Kindern. Sorry, wenns ums Angeln geht verfall ich schnell ins Labern. Was mich so stutzig macht, ist: als ich mich ins A.B. eingeklinkt habe, war glaube ich, Brandungsangeln angesagt. Mal ein par Berichte von B.B.-Anglern, oder vereinzelte Postings von M.F. Freaks waren eher ein Sahnehäubchen. 
Jetzt habe ich mich vom eigenem Bötchen verabschiedet. Und hab vor, meine Zeit, die mir auf diesem Planeten bleibt, mit B.A. auszufüllen. Doch der Trend geht ja eindeutig zum Wathosenfischer. So, der Textplatz ist zu Ende. Wenn Du mir ein Gefallen tuen würdest, Michael, beschreib mir mal Deine Montage,
Die Du z.B. bei null Wind an der Ostsee bevorzugst.
Ich gehe davon aus: SIMPEL THE BEST
Gruß...petipet... aus Sprockitown


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: Trau Dich, Diggler... ich bin ganz nett, würklich...
vertrau mir...






Gruß,
Sönke  #h


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: yeah, trust him - he´s a hippie :q

@Petipet: auch wenn wir (mal wieder  ) vom Thema abkommen, bei null Wind gehe ich lieber nicht zum Brandungsangeln. Weil ohne Wind keine Brandung und ohne Brandung... wenn es denn trotz null Wind zwingend Brandungsangeln sein muß würde ich Molen bzw Seebrücken aufsuchen, dort hast Du sofort tieferes Wasser und somit mehr Chancen auf Fisch.

Ich bin erst jetzt auf´s Spinnangeln in Wathose gekommen und es macht schon viel Spaß!

Trotzdem steht Brandungsangeln nach wie vor weit oben in der Liste und nachdem ich, arbeitsbedingt, die Frühjahr-Saison diesmal völlig verpennt habe, werde ich im Herbst auf alle Fälle wieder los!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

:q .....na da hätte ich auch das Laufen bekommen :q 
aber MichaelB hat Recht....Nachts sind alle Katzen grau.... gut das ich Ihn schon bei Tageslicht sehen konnte...ansonsten hätte ich wohl nicht das Gespräch mit Euch aufgenommen....
Der Wind für Freitag soll übrigens leicht auflandig kommen (DD)..
wenn's so bleiben sollte, dann sieht's doch gut aus :q 
EGAL WIR IHR AUSSEHT,ODER WAS IHR SONST SO TREIBT !!!


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: ob Du das war wir treiben wirklich sooo genau wissen willst... :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

freut mich zu lesen und folglich: freu mich auf Freitag! 

Mal nette ungruselgrüße,
Sönke  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

... Ihr kennt mich noch nicht :q 
Also ...lasst uns mal ne anständige Runde fischen.... Mal sehen, ob ich mir noch was abschauen kann bei Euren Hornimontagen.... oder auch sonst so....  :q 
Ich bin dabei....


----------



## Fischbox (2. Juni 2003)

Moinsen!!!

Junge junge junge, datt scheint ja dann am Freitag so'n richtig kleines AB-Treffen zu werden:z :z :z.
Falls ich am Freitag nicht malochen muß, dann komme ich mit Zausel natürlich auch gerne nach Dazendorf. Dann wären wir schon 5(Zausel, Michael, Sönke, Dorschdiggler und mir- Habe ich noch jemanden vergessen???)!!! Coole Sache:g #6!!
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir da nicht mindestens eine Mefo zu Gesicht bekommen?!
Ist der Strand dort überhaupt groß genug für uns?!


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

jaaa, da scheint sich wirklich ein kleines AB-Treffen anzubahnen :z :z :z  

@Fischbox: evl kommt Mi (chael) ramar auch noch.
So nett wie sieben postings weiter oben sieht Sönke allerdings nicht immer aus :q :q

Ich freu mich schon auf Freitach!!

Gruß
Michael:q :q


----------



## MichiHH (2. Juni 2003)

Nabend!
Aaalso, wenn keiner was dagegen hat würde ich mich Freitag zum AB-Treffen gerne einklinken... 

:z


----------



## Fischbox (3. Juni 2003)

> So nett wie sieben postings weiter oben sieht Sönke allerdings nicht immer aus



Datt beruhigt mich aber ungemein, denn eine Begleitung beim abendlichen Spinnfischen an der Ostseeküste stelle ich mir dann doch ein ganz wenig vertrauenserweckender vor.<img src="http://www.smiliemania.de/smilie.php?smile_ID=130">

@MichiHH

Kein Problem, sattel schon mal Deinen Blechgaul!!!


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2003)

Moin,

na wenn dann der Strand mal reicht, es werden täglich mehr ...

@Fischbox: alles halb so wild solange er sein Sago bekommt :q :q 

Vorsichtige Wetterprognose: bewölkt und WSW-Wind um 3Bft. Dazendorf oder Weissenhaus? Mir wäre beides recht, WH ist allerdings mit diesem mörderischen Fußmarsch verbunden... bei 20°C in Wathose eine etwas schlüpfrige Vorstellung 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (3. Juni 2003)

Hi,

SAGO! *jiffer*.
Ich habe mal gecheckt...bis Freitag 16h reicht mein Vorrat noch ...
aber dann..


----------



## Fischbox (4. Juni 2003)

Moin!!!

So, denn mal Butter bei die Fische? Wo und wann treffen wir uns denn nun??:z :z :z 
Mir ist das im Prinzip auch egal, ob in DD oder WH . Datt sollen mal die ortsansässigen Experten entscheiden. Ich war in WH beim letzten Mal sehr zufrieden und vor allen Dingen weiß ich wie ich da hinfinde. Letzteres soll aber kein Argument sein, denn bis jetzt habe ich noch jeden Strand irgendwie ausfindig machen können. 
Könnte so gegen 17 Uhr vor Ort sein, das hängt ganz vom Verkehr ab!
Eure Meinung?!


...ach so , ich seh mal zu ob ich noch ein wenig Sago auftreiben kann, obwohl in dem Zustand würdest Du bestimmt dafür sorgen, das wir den Strand ganz für uns alleine haben. :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Juni 2003)

> obwohl in dem Zustand würdest Du bestimmt dafür sorgen, das wir den Strand ganz für uns alleine haben.


 .... genau Fischbox... nimm nur etwas mit, damit er Dich nicht anfällt :q 
Ich werde wohl erst gegen 17:00 Uhr Feierabend machen...d.h. frühestens um 19:00 Uhr in DD....


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2003)

Moin - sen,

theactor und meiner weniger werden wohl schon gegen 16Uhr in DD sein - ganz links oder was?

@Dorschdiggler / Fischbox: ich werde alles geben um ihn ruhig zu halten   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Juni 2003)

....gaaaanz links kommt irgendwann ein Zaun mit der Aufschrift : "Betreten verboten. Militärischer Sicherheitsbereich. Vorsicht Schusswaffengebrauch" :q 
Linker Parklplatz ist wohl Okay....:m 
Ihr könnt Euch dann ja schonmal warmfischen......
oder den Grill anschmeissen, oder das Bier kaltstellen......


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Juni 2003)

na denn mal viel Spaß:z


----------



## theactor (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,

Ihr müsst Euch wirklich keine Gedanken um mich machen...
ich bin ein ganz ein Netter ...






(bu--harrr harr harr...)

Bis mor-gäään! 
 
Sönke


----------



## Broesel (5. Juni 2003)

Moin moin,

ganz kurzfristig hat es nun doch noch geklappt, dass ich meiner Arbeitsstelle am Freitag fernbleiben darf...:q 
Wenn jetzt noch meine Regierung mitspielt, darf ich vielleicht auch am Freitag an die Küste... 
Kurzum...wie erkenn ich Euch?..wo seit ihr...darf ich auch erscheinen??:q  Würde allerdings auch erst abends irgendwie aufschlagen...wenn alles klappt ;+
Da wir (vielleicht) ja wohl in der Dunkelheit fischen, würde ich auch eher DD vorschlagen. Dort ist das Ufer nicht ganz so unrein und somit wäre ein unfreiwilliges Bad oder verstauchte Gräten doch etwas unwahrscheinlicher.

Schaun mer mal...#h


----------



## MichaelB (5. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Broesel: tjaaa wie erkennt man sich... und wie erkennen wir Dich?   Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele da mit Zopf im Wasser herum stehen aber einer davon werde ich sein :g 
Gruß an Deine Regierung, etwas Freigang muß schon sein und außerdem ist Montag ja auch noch frei... :m 

@Dorschdiggler: also sooo weit links natürlich nicht, das´s ja voll link dort   aber da ich den Strand von Dazendorf nur von einmal Brandungsangeln vor dem linken Parkplatz her kenne: die Spitze scheint mir am aussichtsreichsten - oder?

Gruß #h
Michael


----------



## miramar (5. Juni 2003)

Ich werde wohl der Ostsee fernbeleiben, da ich erst so 16:00 hier weg darf...., ich werde evtl dann hier nur in Vereinsgewässern die Angel benutzen..., ich drücke euch dolle die Daumen, und erwarte Fangberichte!!! @all MichaelB und theactor sind wirklich sehr handzahm und nett!

@michaelB, uuuups kann es sein das ich Dir noch gar keine Bilder vom WE geschickt habe?, werde ich schleunigst nachholen!


----------



## theactor (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@miramar: Das jetzt aber schade! Und vor allem auch gar kein Argument  
Die meisten schlagen eh' erst ab 19 Uhr auf!

Dennoch hoffe ich auf ein baldiges Gem-Fischen und wünsche Dir am "Ausweichgewässer" viel Erfolg!!
Da erwarten wir unsererseits Fangemeldungen und Bilder :q 

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## Fischbox (5. Juni 2003)

O.K.!!


Michael ist der eine mit dem Zopf, Theactor ist der Typ mit der leeren Packung Sago und ich bin der mit dem Stirnband und dem schwarzen Golf 4 mit dem Kennzeichen GF-AU-992.
Bitte ergänzen....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab im Angelführer Ostholstein folgende Wegbeschreibung gefunden:

A1 bis Oldenburg. B 207 Abfahrt Dazendorf.Kreuzung am Ortsende gerade queren. Nach ca. 2 km nach links in Pappelallee einbiegen. Dann die erste Abfahrt rechts (geteerter Weg). Parkplatz direkt am Strand!

So weit so gut, aber bin ich dann auch am richtigen Parkplatz angekommen??!


...übrigens wird das bestimmt spaßig!!!:z :z :z


----------



## Hornpieper (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Fischbox!

Dann würdest du auf dem rechten Parkplatz landen.
Den linken erreichst du am besten wenn du durch KEMBS (ausgeschildert) fährst. Danach die Hauptstraße queren. Immer geradeaus. Am Ende rechts und gleich wieder links. Hoppelpiste bis zum Ende.

Hetri Peil

Björn#h


----------



## MichaelB (5. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Miramar: nönö, jetzt mal nicht rausreden  

@Fischbox: leider bin ich zu doof, hier was reinzustellen, aber wenn Du mir ´ne PN mit Deiner e-mail-addi schickst, dann kann ich Dir spätestens morgen die Anfahrtsskizze zumailen :m 

Gruß
Michael, der in einem schwarzen Kombi mit HH-MB-317 spazieren fährt :g


----------



## Fischbox (5. Juni 2003)

Besten Dank Hornpieper!#6#6

Dann ist das die Stelle die im "Angelführer Ostholstein" als Kembser Strand beschrieben ist.

Die Angelführer sind übrigens nicht schlecht. Von Fehmarn gibt das auch noch einen, und von dem Bereich Kieler Bucht bis Flensburger Förde, welchen ich aber leider noch nicht besitze. Gute Tipps für Angler die noch nicht so ortskundig sind!!


...hab übrigens gerade 'nen 6er Träger Krombacher ín den Kühlschrank beordert.:g :g


----------



## Ace (5. Juni 2003)

Hier ist ne Karte von dem Weg
Mario hatte die mal irgendwann erstellt...weil ich dat sonst auch nie gefunden hätte

der rosa Pfeil markiert die Anfahrt zum linken Platz...man kann natürlich auch durch Kemps fahren da kommt man auf die selbe strecke...ist wahrscheinlich sogar einfacher


----------



## Fischbox (5. Juni 2003)

Saubere Sache Ace#6#6!! Besten Dank:m 

Ist er denn morgen auch dabei?!


----------



## Ace (5. Juni 2003)

wer Mario oder ich???

Also ich nich weil ich mich in Meschendorf rumtreibe und mit ein paar Boardies Sau... ä fische.

Ob Mario dabei ist keine Ahnung...weit hat ers ja nicht:q


----------



## Fischbox (5. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich meinte ich Dich. Viel Spaß und Erfolg in Meschendorf beim "fischaufen"!! Gruß an die Boardies dort!!#h


----------



## MichaelB (5. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: die "drei aus´m Angelladen" gehören auch zu meiner Lieblingslektüre, frag mal theactor   

@Ace: genau DIESEN Kartenausschnitt meinte ich, hatte ich damals gleich abgespeichert #6 
Viel Spaß in Meschendorf, Gruß an die Boardies!
... und pass etwas auf Andreas auf, nicht daß er wirklich mit einem Pfund Blei 350m weit wirft...:q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Juni 2003)

also der Kartensausschnitt,.....den habe ich auch schon gesucht....aber meine Ordnung auf dem Rechner ist soooo fatal....naja....chaotisch eben.....gut der Ordnung halber....meine Karre erkennt Ihr daran, daß Sie schwarz ist....und das Numernschild meine Initialien hat MV und die Länge meiner Traumforelle 112 :q 
und mich selber...naja..... Fischbox und Broesel....schaut einfach nach einem Kerl mit einem unmöglichen Fliegenfischerstil :q  und im Zweifel immer derjenige, der einen uralten BW Rucksack mit sich rumschleppt....(aber fragt mich nicht warum)......- Sago ist manchmal rar :q


----------



## Ace (5. Juni 2003)

Na dann euch auf jeden Fall auch nochmal Petri Heil...und lasst noch´n paar drinn...ich will da auch nochmal hin:m


----------



## theactor (6. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ARGH! Da ist sie wieder ..die Ostholsteinboschüre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frage mich die ganze Zeit, was Ace mit dem Kennzeichen von MichaelB gemeinsam hat..und jetzt weiss ich's:
seine Sigantur: MB-FISCHEN! 
..seeehr verdächtig!

Freu mích,


the Sagomampfer


----------



## grünfüssler (7. Juni 2003)

servus ihr brandungsfischer...........
wollte mal was fragen was mit dem fischen an sich eigentlich nur im weitesten sinne was zu tun hat.
mir sind die absolut genialen fotos auf  der seite einfach nicht aus dem kopf gegangen.
ich liebäugle schon seit geraumer zeit mit dem gedanken mir auch eine digicam zuzulegen.
die qualität der hier eingestellten bilder ist wohl als spitzenmässig zu bezeichnen,darum wüsste ich gerne welche kameras ihr jeweils benutz habt.
gruss...das istbeeindrucktfussel


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juni 2003)

SCHNEIDER: Digitalkamera »Capture 2100«. 

Kompakt, bedienerfreundlich und absolut preisgünstig! 2 Megapixel. Interner 8-MB-Speicher für max. 30 Fotos im Economy- Modus (erweiterbar durch optionale SD- oder MMC-Speicherkarte). Farbtiefe 30 bit. 4,1-cm-LC-Display. Max. Auflösung 2048x1536. Automatischer Blitz. Schnittstellen: USB, TV-Out, SD-Card-Slot. Inklusive Bildbearbeitungssoftware (min. Systemvoraussetzungen: Windows 98, Me oder XP, 64-MB-RAM, CD-ROM-Laufwerk und USB-Schnittstelle). Maße (B/T/H): 10/3,6/6,8 cm. 24 Monate gesetzliche Garantie.

119 € beim OTTOversand







Ist zwar nicht das beste, aber du siehst ja, mit ein bisschen g
Gespür für´s Motiv....:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juni 2003)

...günstig...stimmt.... optischer Zoom ??
wie ist der Batterieverbrauch ?? Gibt's Akkus ??
Erzähl ma..... suche schon seid längerer Zeit was günstiges, mit annehmbarer Qualität..... Und die Dinger von Broesel und Fischbox sind zwar klasse, aber der Preis......#d .... also bis 180,- und dann für den Rest 'ne schöne Fliegenrute :q


----------



## grünfüssler (8. Juni 2003)

moin  supermario.........
danke für die schnelle antwort.
das kam ja wie aus der kamera geschossen :q 
der preis ist echt annehmbar.
gibt es für das teil auch ein softwareupdate ???
dann müsste die ca.4 mio.pixel haben.
gruss.......das knipsfussel


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juni 2003)

Hat nur 4fach Digitalzoom :c 
Aber den braucht man nicht. Wenn ich was "ranholen" will, dann mach ich das Zuhause.
Wozu hat man denn Bildbearbeitungsprogramme!
Optischer Zoom wäre dagegen ganz schön, aber ist bei dem Preis wohl nicht drin.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juni 2003)

danke mario


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juni 2003)

> softwareupdate



??? keine Ahnung, ist das sowas wie Camera-tuning?



> dann müsste die ca.4 mio.pixel haben.



;+ ;+ ;+ 

Fussel, klär mich mal auf! (nur in sachen Camera  )


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Juni 2003)

Die Kamera, die mario vorgeschlagen hat, geht bei Ebay für ein Appel und ein Ei raus. Versuch es dort mal. reicht aber eher nur für Schnappschüsse! Zur Zeit ist ist die Nikon Coolpix 2500 günstig zu haben. kostenpunkt um 240 €- Teilweise bekommst sie schon für 220 € geschossen! Ich selber benutze eine coolpix 4500 von Nikon. Bin damit zufrieden! Kostet allerdings auch mehr und ist mit der einfachen Schneider nicht zu vergleichen. Zum Angeln reicht sie aber


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juni 2003)

Hier der 
Link zum Ebay-Angebot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2933037307&category=10575 

89 €uro, 
noch kein Gebot, 
momentan noch 1 Tag u. 1 Stunde.


noch ´ne Kostprobe.


----------

